# 40 Years removed



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

A friend shared this story with me. It is a short read. I wish it was much longer. It is about a Russian family that fled into the forest away from civilization and had been there for 40 years before contact was made from the outside world.

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/For-40-Years-This-Russian-Family-Was-Cut-Off-From-Human-Contact-Unaware-of-World-War-II-188843001.html

_beside a stream there was a dwelling. Blackened by time and rain, the hut was piled up on all sides with taiga rubbish-bark, poles, planks. If it hadn't been for a window the size of my backpack pocket, it would have been hard to believe that people lived there. But they did, no doubt about it.... Our arrival had been noticed, as we could see.

The low door creaked, and the figure of a very old man emerged into the light of day, straight out of a fairy tale. Barefoot. Wearing a patched and repatched shirt made of sacking. He wore trousers of the same material, also in patches, and had an uncombed beard. His hair was disheveled. He looked frightened and was very attentive.... We had to say something, so I began: 'Greetings, grandfather! We've come to visit!'

The old man did not reply immediately.... Finally, we heard a soft, uncertain voice: 'Well, since you have traveled this far, you might as well come in.'
_


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Just thought I would link to an old thread on the subject, there are a few related links there.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/very-interesting-article-true-sustained-off-grid-survival-17100/


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for that link. 

It brings to light what we ponder sometimes.

Where will you go when it's more than you can bear?

Jimmy


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just skipped back to the link provided by CBH, and I also re-read the article. As far as I am concerned those people were not "living Primitive". I have often Lived primitive for extended periods of time, not forty years to be sure, but indeed Primitive, in isolated areas, with minimal equipment often with just a "hawk" and a knife. I can say from experience that I lived much better than those people, even in the dead of winter. IMO those people were not living a primitive life style, but were living like animals, which is unnecessary even in that area. I think that they only lived due to dumb luck, and their situation was worsened by lack of knowledge. That's why I push primitive living skills, because we never know when we may be in such a situation ourselves.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with camo2460 that they are not the example of what to do or even what "life would necessarily be like" I guess they are an example that people can survive even with some strange views. A family or person with some drive in a similar situation could do much better if they were so inclined. My ancestors would not be impressed, with only an axe and time they would build a beautiful log cabin, without even that they could still build a better shelter.


----------



## dave_fuches (Sep 7, 2013)

i agree cowboy hermit...times have certainly changed!! ...and in my humble opinion not in a good way.


----------



## shaaneson (Sep 28, 2013)

IMO those people were not living a primitive life style, but were living like animals, which is unnecessary even in that area. I think that they only lived due to dumb luck, and their situation was worsened by lack of knowledge.


----------

